# Backcountry16’s new skiff



## ZisMe

Thats really outstanding of you Travis. I appreciate that youre not asking for money. I unfortunately dont have any of the supplies you need for the new build, but would be happy to contribute to their cost. Perhaps if a gofundme (or something similar) was set up, some of us could help in that way too.


----------



## 17376

I am not familiar with a go fund me. Is it something I can set up online?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

https://www.gofundme.com/


----------



## ZisMe

Yes, online fundraiser so to speak. 
https://www.gofundme.com/
ive never actually set one up, but it looks pretty straightforward and it would make it easy for the collective to help support the cost of supplies.


----------



## 17376

Ok I’ll set one up! Is it safe? Has anyone used it?


----------



## mtoddsolomon

I think they Tax heavily, Honestly just Venmo would be easier. No fees or anything


----------



## 17376

I do have Venmo. I use it for my business


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Travis Smith said:


> Ok I’ll set one up! Is it safe? Has anyone used it?


There was a kid from the Bahamas that had one going that we donated to that was post here by someone. I think he was a Bahamas/Keys guide’s kid? 
Had one set up for my buddy after a really bad wreck too, no issues.


----------



## Chris Beutel

I'll have extra resin that I can donate to the cause. I just ordered my drum and it will be here soon. My guess is there will be around 20 gallons that I won't use.


----------



## Guest

GFM is safe but is taxed. It would be the easiest rt and you can set a limit or goal of what is needed to do the build! Maybe Jaques could help out with some materials? I’ll see what I can do here and with my supplier also. Composites, fgci, Jamestown distributers, carbon core, etc... might be willing to donate if we call/email them with pics and an explanation. This would be good pr for all suppliers no doubt!


----------



## Guest

Travis, you build it and I’ll fair and paint it brother! I have the paint on hand “and of course it’s the best”! And I’ll supply labor and paint! Might need help with some fairing materials and primer but will cross that bridge when we get to it!


----------



## Backcountry 16

I'm floored by what Travis told me earlier today and as I write this I try to fight back (it's not working by the way) I don't even know how I could ever repay his generosity and still find it hard to comprehend. 

There are 2 side stories to the unfortunate events that happened 45 minutes after I pricked up the boat,I meet Chris at his house where the boat was after we checked the lights I'm off it's 4 am once again sorry @Chris Beutel for marking you get up so early after staying up so late finishing up. My departure time is due to the passing of my closest cousin on Thursday as his memorial was on Sunday afternoon which I obviousness didn't make. The other side story is the car was registered to a female but was drivin by a male with the same last name who has a criminal record and is my assumption that he was fleeing police as they beat me back to the crash site in multiple cars it took me a mile maybe to get my composure and get my truck and trailer I was draggingof the road. But there is no doubt in my mind that the trailer and boat definitely saved my life. I could never express how I feel about the generosity pure love of many people on this sight and the microskiffer that I've had the luxury of meeting. Need to get some tissues now.


----------



## Backcountry 16

And of course James and everyone else on this site who would be willing to donate their time and money I'm just in aww hard to process right now.


----------



## Guest

Working on core now, will know more in a few days but I’ll let the donor share if he can help... great bunch of folks here on this site ya’ll!


----------



## Zika

Very commendable Travis and James. It's great when folks step up to help a brother-in-spirit. 

Travis, please post details as to how to donate. Not familiar with venmo. Will be glad to help fund the efforts.


----------



## Zika

Jimmy, again glad you did as well as you did. That Super skiff and trailer took the brunt of the impact. And what goes around, comes around. Hope they lock up the perp and throw away the key, right after he's paid full restitution.


----------



## Guest

Also, if we can plan it right... I am more than willing to come sling some resin!


----------



## tx8er

Travis Smith said:


> I’m asking for help from you guys. I am going to be starting a new Conchfish for Jimmy.
> 
> I am not asking for money.
> 
> I haven’t ask CM yet, but I am hoping he will allow me to build another skiff under the same copyright of that one. If not I will pay the $325 myself for it.
> 
> If you all have resin, core and/ or glass laying around, that’s what I need. I will also need some hinges, latches and miscellaneous rigging stuff. I’m not charging him anything for this skiff.
> 
> If there are some guys on here willing to come to Jacksonville to set up a jig, lay some glass or help sand, I would appreciate it.
> 
> If any of you have anything, please cal or text me at 904-510-4020.
> 
> And I don’t want to hear, “Well what about insurance?” We all know how insurance is.
> 
> I need about 9 sheets of 3/4” core, 20 gallons of resin, and about 70 yards of glass.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


PM me your paypal. I’ll be glad to chip in.


----------



## new2theflats

Travis, I don't have any product to offer but happy to kick in some cash for stuff that needs to be paid for. Please PM me your name and mailing address and I'll get a check headed your way.


----------



## 17376

PAYPAL: [email protected]
VENMO: https://venmo.com/code?user_id=2214134678552576633

Address 0ne eight three three Burkholder circle east, Jacksonville, Fl 32216


----------



## 17376

Thank you everyone who is willing to chip in Or help in anyway.


----------



## Guest

The boat that microskiff built! Love it ya’ll!


----------



## new2theflats

Travis, check sent via my bank's bill so keep an eye out for some obscure looking envelope probably. Said you should have it by Feb 3. Thanks a ton for doing this, I don't know either of you but sure dig what you are doing. Please keep everyone here informed of your needs.


----------



## Stickbow

Travis Smith said:


> I am not familiar with a go fund me. Is it something I can set up online?


I am pretty sure other people have told you this, but GoFundMe has to report donations as "income" to the IRS, so you'd end up being taxed on it since you probably aren't a non profit. Venmo or Paypal might end up being shown on your taxes, but you can then show the expense and it should offset any "income" more clearly than the GoFundMe $ would. If you have a tax person, ask their opinion though. Wouldn't want your kindness to be a problem next year!

Either way, I'll send cash to help. His insurance is going to yank him around, and it doesn't sound like the driver is going to have insurance or any cash to pay in a settlement if he's in jail anyhow.


----------



## BassFlats

We all need to meet at a bbq joint in the center of the state. A meet and greet fundraiser.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Unbelievable guy's just unbelievable I'm lucky in so many ways.


----------



## Chris Beutel

I'm switching my build to the Boron 179. I already have all the frames cut for the Conchfish and you can have those. That will save a ton of time. Now I have some free space to layout some new frames. A big shout-out to CM and Nathan for allowing me to switch plans.


----------



## 17376

ZisMe said:


> Thats really outstanding of you Travis. I appreciate that youre not asking for money. I unfortunately dont have any of the supplies you need for the new build, but would be happy to contribute to their cost. Perhaps if a gofundme (or something similar) was set up, some of us could help in that way too.


Thank you for the donation!


----------



## DBStoots

Travis Smith said:


> I’m asking for help from you guys. I am going to be starting a new Conchfish for Jimmy.
> 
> I am not asking for money.
> 
> I haven’t ask CM yet, but I am hoping he will allow me to build another skiff under the same copyright of that one. If not I will pay the $325 myself for it.
> 
> If you all have resin, core and/ or glass laying around, that’s what I need. I will also need some hinges, latches and miscellaneous rigging stuff. I’m not charging him anything for this skiff.
> 
> If there are some guys on here willing to come to Jacksonville to set up a jig, lay some glass or help sand, I would appreciate it.
> 
> If any of you have anything, please cal or text me at 904-510-4020.
> 
> And I don’t want to hear, “Well what about insurance?” We all know how insurance is.
> 
> I need about 9 sheets of 3/4” core, 20 gallons of resin, and about 70 yards of glass.
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Good stuff Travis!


----------



## DBStoots

"But as for you. you meant evil against me; but God meant it for good, in order to bring it about as it is this day, to save many people alive." (Genesis 50:20). Prayers answered!


----------



## Guest

Let’s keep this one at the top ya’ll!


----------



## GaG8tor

Bump


----------



## Stickbow

What hardware do you need? I have a bunch of random SS & marine silicon brass parts, some brand new and not being used.


----------



## 17376

I need stuff like hinges, latches, drain tubes


----------



## 17376

I need stuff like hinges, latches, drain tubes etc


----------



## Guest

I have a call in to Gemlux just waiting on a responce now.


----------



## Guest

Bump, keeping this one at the top ya’ll!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Everyone is so generous it's unbelievable


----------



## Unplugged

Travis, what kind of bow lights and stern light do you prefer? How about wiring? Let me know and I'll mail it to you.


----------



## Unplugged

If you can supply pics of lights that would be a big help.


----------



## 17376

Unplugged said:


> Travis, what kind of bow lights and stern light do you prefer? How about wiring? Let me know and I'll mail it to you.



@Backcountry 16 ill let jimmy respond on this.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Travis Smith said:


> @Backcountry 16 ill let jimmy respond on this.


I'm happy with anything donated I'm not going to be picky whenever so many people are willing to help me out if it floats and poles I'll be ecstatic. And I'll be going all the way back home on back roads. Pray for the driver he's going into surgery today and has been in a medically induced coma since the accident with multiple broken bones and swelling on the brain hope he pulls thru.


----------



## Guest

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'm happy with anything donated I'm not going to be picky whenever so many people are willing to help me out if it floats and poles I'll be ecstatic. And I'll be going all the way back home on back roads. Pray for the driver he's going into surgery today and has been in a medically induced coma since the accident with multiple broken bones and swelling on the brain hope he pulls thru.


Well then, you’ll have to steer this way on them back roads and we’ll put some Ozello rash on her bottom!


----------



## Unplugged

What other electrical components do you need? I'm an electrician and can parts at cost at my marine supply store. I'll talk to Jimmy about the lights.


----------



## Guest

Evening bump!


----------



## flyclimber

@Travis Smith I would be willing to help some afternoons/some weekend time!


----------



## 17376

@flyclimber where are you located? 

I just talked to Brian Floyd, he is donating hatch/ gutter molds for us to get hatches from. What an awesome guy! If anyone knows his handle on here please tag him in it


----------



## anytide

sticky


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> @flyclimber where are you located?
> 
> I just talked to Brian Floyd, he is donating hatch/ gutter molds for us to get hatches from. What an awesome guy! If anyone knows his handle on here please tag him in it


@Skiffmizer, you rock brother!


----------



## Guest

anytide said:


> sticky


Cool, so I don’t have to babysit and keep bumping it now?


----------



## 17376

Thanks @Boatbrains


----------



## Guest

I’ll be in the field tomorrow, but is anyone interested in reaching out to composites one and FGCI to see about a possible donation of any materials? A small donation from them for this build will generate a lot of exposure! @Travis Smith, we still need the core, 12oz biax, 12oz tape, q cells or fairing compound and what else?


----------



## 17376

I am going to reach out to fiberglass Florida tomorrow. If someone else is willing to reach out to them that would be great!


----------



## flyclimber

Travis Smith said:


> @flyclimber where are you located?
> 
> I just talked to Brian Floyd, he is donating hatch/ gutter molds for us to get hatches from. What an awesome guy! If anyone knows his handle on here please tag him in it


Jax!


----------



## Guest

I also have a box of size large paper coveralls to throw in for the build!


----------



## 17376

Ok perfect! I am going to try and get the frames set up this weekend. 

Once I get some core and glass, if I could get a few guys to help me glass one weekend. If we start early lay the glass outside, pull it from the frames 4 hours later and fill/ glass the inside.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Ok perfect! I am going to try and get the frames set up this weekend.
> 
> Once I get some core and glass, if I could get a few guys to help me glass one weekend. If we start early lay the glass outside, pull it from the frames 4 hours later and fill/ glass the inside.


 I’m in!


----------



## 17376

Graphiting the bottom of this GF16 I started building recently. What a fun late night.


----------



## kamakuras

I have enough coosa to do transom and some other parts left over you are welcome to if use it in your build. What kind of glass do you need? How many yds?


----------



## Guest

kamakuras said:


> I have enough coosa to do transom and some other parts left over you are welcome to if use it in your build. What kind of glass do you need? How many yds?


Awesome! The last was built with 1208 biaxle I believe but we can make due with anything we can get!


----------



## 17376

kamakuras said:


> I have enough coosa to do transom and some other parts left over you are welcome to if use it in your build. What kind of glass do you need? How many yds?


that would be great. I believe we have enough of chop strand Matt. But as far as other Fiberglass goes we will take anything we can get whether that be 10 ounce cloth or 12 ounce biax or anything else. Would you be able to ship the coosa to me? Or if there is anyone driving up towards Jacksonville from the south


----------



## kamakuras

Anyone going that way I am in Jupiter willing to drive as far north as Palm Bay as the core pieces I have no way to ship. How many yards of 1208 do you need to do his new skiff? **edit sent you a dm give me a call.


----------



## 17376

I am willing to drive to st Augustine-Palm Coast if some one can leap frog it between there. 

If not, Over the next few weeks I can make a trip down there.


----------



## Guest

I might be making a trip to Titusville in the next couple weeks.


----------



## 17376

@kamakuras Captain Brewer is sending a roll of 1208 by axle to me.

Thank you very much!


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> @kamakuras Captain Brewer is sending a roll of 1208 by axle to me.
> 
> Thank you very much!


Awesome!


----------



## 17376

I just traded some emails with @Chris Morejohn and in March he is willing to donate the remainder of his materials to this skiff. 

He is also allowing me to the rights to build another skiff at no cost.

@Chris Beutel Is giving me fresh cut frames for it too. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## 17376

I just spoke to Reid over at boat builder central (bateau) in Vero/ Ft Pierce. If people in that area can get stuff to them, they can put everything on a pallet and ship it to me. @kamakuras that includes the Coosa. We can save money by shipping by the pallet.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Every time I open this thread it brings me to tears I'm not worthy of the generosity everyone is showing with their time materials and monies but I can promise that I will play it forward every chance I get and I started yesterday. Go to my thread in the off topic section and go to pay it forward and show someone the love that everyone on here has shown me. I will be volunteering next time they give out food to the homeless. You guys are amazing and the way this community looks out for each other its truly amazing. Thank's again to everyone as I'm not special but am being treated as such.


----------



## 17376

Guys we have enough glass and resin to get us started. I’m waiting on for core or enough money to get some. Right now I have had $325 donated and a gentleman is sending me a check. I will start setting up a jig this weekend.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> I’m asking for help from you guys. I am going to be starting a new Conchfish for Jimmy.
> 
> I am not asking for money.
> 
> I haven’t ask CM yet, but I am hoping he will allow me to build another skiff under the same copyright of that one. If not I will pay the $325 myself for it.
> 
> If you all have resin, core and/ or glass laying around, that’s what I need. I will also need some hinges, latches and miscellaneous rigging stuff. I’m not charging him anything for this skiff.
> 
> If there are some guys on here willing to come to Jacksonville to set up a jig, lay some glass or help sand, I would appreciate it.
> 
> If any of you have anything, please cal or text me at 904-510-4020.
> 
> And I don’t want to hear, “Well what about insurance?” We all know how insurance is.
> 
> I need about 9 sheets of 3/4” core, 20 gallons of resin, and about 70 yards of glass.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Absolutely the greatest post that I've ever seen on Microskiff! This is why we're all here. Count me in on a cash donation. Just let me know what you need. Thanks to everyone !


----------



## 17376

Anything that you’re able to give will be very appreciated!


----------



## devrep

Travis Smith said:


> Guys we have enough glass and resin to get us started. I’m waiting on for core or enough money to get some. Right now I have had $325 donated and a gentleman is sending me a check. I will start setting up a jig this weekend.


Travis can you take a paypal? I believe I can do a "family" thing and there is no charge?


----------



## 17376

Yes sir I believe on the first or second page is all of my information


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Anything that you’re able to give will be very appreciated!


Not up on the "Go fund Me", etc. I'll have to send a check to the Burkholder address. Will that work?


----------



## Guest

Travis, we need to start planning work dates! I know you said you’d build it, but folks are offering labor help too! I will text you my work schedule later for rnd one and I think between you, myself, and one or two other dudes we can get the glassing done in a day or two!


----------



## Guest

mike_parker said:


> Not up on the "Go fund Me", etc. I'll have to send a check to the Burkholder address. Will that work?


He also does venmo and I believe paypal! Thanks Mike, we’re gonna make this happen!


----------



## 17376

mike_parker said:


> Not up on the "Go fund Me", etc. I'll have to send a check to the Burkholder address. Will that work?


I have paypal and Venmo too.


@Boatbrains text me and let me know


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> I have paypal and Venmo too.
> 
> 
> @Boatbrains text me and let me know


Already wrote out the check. In the mail in a few minutes. Sorry, I'm old school.


----------



## Guest

Gonna be a few more days before I know anything on a core donation and have not heard back from Gemlux yet.


----------



## Guest

mike_parker said:


> Already wrote out the check. In the mail in a few minutes. Sorry, I'm old school.


Nothin’ wrong with that brother! Thank’s for your support!


----------



## Guest

Travis, how much air supply do you have? Between your hutchins and mine we’re gonna be suckin’ a lot of air!


----------



## kamakuras

@Backcountry 16 your glass for your new skiff is being cut and I will deliver it along with whatever core and misc supplies I have up to Bateau either tomorrow or Friday. I don’t know where you live but in the meantime if you need a day on the water to get your mind off all of this come down to Jensen Beach and I’ll get you on some fish on either the Conchfish or Estero just shoot me a message on here and we will put it together.


----------



## Backcountry 16

kamakuras said:


> @Backcountry 16 your glass for your new skiff is being cut and I will deliver it along with whatever core and misc supplies I have up to Bateau either tomorrow or Friday. I don’t know where you live but in the meantime if you need a day on the water to get your mind off all of this come down to Jensen Beach and I’ll get you on some fish on either the Conchfish or Estero just shoot me a message on here and we will put it together.


You guys are killing me with generosity. I'm in Ft Myers and luckily am not boatless i could never repay everyone.


----------



## kamakuras

No need to repay anything. Hope Travis has your new skiff done soon. Take care.


----------



## 17376

It will get done, I just don’t know how soon lol!


----------



## 17376

Travis Smith said:


> I have contacted fiberglass coatings and also fiberglass Florida. I am waiting to hear back from both of them


----------



## devrep

Travis Smith said:


> Yes sir I believe on the first or second page is all of my information


PP just sent. I like what you're doing here man.


----------



## SomaliPirate

I don't know jack about building skiffs, but I can bring some booze for the build crew and critique the work. Also @Backcountry 16 if you want to make the drive up, you're welcome to some bow time on my skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Travis Smith said:


> It will get done, I just don’t know how soon lol!


No rush I'm just grateful to everyone.


----------



## 17376

Devrep I got it! SP come on up and work on. Maybe between the two of us we can figure it out.


----------



## TroutNreds12

Man this is awesome! Super generous of everyone involved... Travis and bb I know I talked with you guys a while back about having a skiff built...ended up going another direction. Working on a build now myself. And what happened to backountry16 sucks couldn’t imagine that after just picking up the boat...I don’t have a lot of extra cash but I’ll PayPal what I can right now. Wish you best of luck with this one!!!


----------



## ascentone

Lots of admiration & respect for everyone on this site, especially Travis & James! Great bunch of fishermen! This is great!


----------



## 17376

@TroutNreds12 @ascentone thank you both for your donations.


----------



## 02edge2wd

I am here in Jacksonville and would love to help with the build. I am in the middle of building my own skiff and have 2 kids starting sports next week however I am sure I can find some time. Keep this thread updated with when you plan on working on it and I will do what I can to help in any way.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Travis Smith said:


> Devrep I got it! SP come on up and work on. Maybe between the two of us we can figure it out.


I think I'm tied up for the next three weekends, but after that I'm game.


----------



## 17376

And my fiancé and I are going to set up the jig this weekend and as soon as I am able to get foam will start coring it


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Travis Smith said:


> I’m asking for help from you guys. I am going to be starting a new Conchfish for Jimmy.
> 
> I am not asking for money.
> 
> I haven’t ask CM yet, but I am hoping he will allow me to build another skiff under the same copyright of that one. If not I will pay the $325 myself for it.
> 
> If you all have resin, core and/ or glass laying around, that’s what I need. I will also need some hinges, latches and miscellaneous rigging stuff. I’m not charging him anything for this skiff.
> 
> If there are some guys on here willing to come to Jacksonville to set up a jig, lay some glass or help sand, I would appreciate it.
> 
> If any of you have anything, please cal or text me at 904-510-4020.
> 
> And I don’t want to hear, “Well what about insurance?” We all know how insurance is.
> 
> I need about 9 sheets of 3/4” core, 20 gallons of resin, and about 70 yards of glass.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I’m here in Jax and I’d love to help with labor. I’m not a boat builder so I don’t have supplies to offer, but I’ve got a strong back and a stronger work ethic. I’ll shoot you a message with my contact info. Give me a ring and I’ll do my best to get over there and lend a hand any way possible.


----------



## 17376

I appreciate everyone offering their labor. It will definitely be needed as a skiff involves 300+ hours to build


----------



## Zika

Another check on the way via USPS.


----------



## 17376

Thank you very much! 

I am waiting on Boatbrains contact to see if he comes through on the core.


If not I will be placing an order for it Monday and will just pay the difference.


----------



## Zika

Glad to help in a small way. It's great the way the MS community has responded!


----------



## makin moves

With all this help we need a local brewery to donate a pony keg to keep the help happy!


----------



## 17376

If we all start drinking and laying glass, there is no telling what it will look like. @Backcountry 16 Did say he didn’t care what it look like.


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> With all this help we need a local brewery to donate a pony keg to keep the help happy!


Hell yeah! And a pizza guy to bring lunch!


Travis Smith said:


> If we all start drinking and laying glass, there is no telling what it will look like. @Backcountry 16 Did say he didn’t care what it look like.


I’m sure the boat would look great til’ the following morning!


----------



## matt_baker_designs

Great thread y’all


----------



## 17376

If we keep drinking until it goes out of the yard we won’t have to worry about what it looks like.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> If we keep drinking until it goes out of the yard we won’t have to worry about what it looks like.


We’ll need to get the structural part done before we get “artistic” though!


----------



## 17376

I just spoke to Hal Chittum on the phone. He is going to sort through some core for us.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> I just spoke to Hal Chittum on the phone. He is going to sort through some core for us.


Awesome!!!


----------



## Guest

Chris Beutel said:


> I'm switching my build to the Boron 179. I already have all the frames cut for the Conchfish and you can have those. That will save a ton of time. Now I have some free space to layout some new frames. A big shout-out to CM and Nathan for allowing me to switch plans.


Unbelievable donation to the project!


----------



## Zika

Travis Smith said:


> I just spoke to Hal Chittum on the phone. He is going to sort through some core for us.


Very nice offer from Hal.


----------



## PG350

Travis Smith said:


> If we all start drinking and laying glass, there is no telling what it will look like. @Backcountry 16 Did say he didn’t care what it look like.


It would probably look like my boat. Lol


----------



## PG350

Maybe some of this could be documented on Boatbrains YouTube for others to see all the work and generosity.


----------



## Guest

PG350 said:


> Maybe some of this could be documented on Boatbrains YouTube for others to see all the work and generosity.


I plan to do a photo/video slide show of the accident, build, and delivery crediting all that helped with the build and private/corporate donations provided everyone else is good with it. Will be some good exposure for the companies that are pitching in and is easy enough to do.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff

Well this is amazing.


----------



## Guest

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Well this is amazing.


That’s how we roll here on microskiff!


----------



## fishnpreacher

I wish I lived closer and/or had the resources to give. I'm proud to be a part of this group, and offer my prayers for this build, as well as thanks for BC's safety. 
God Bless You All!


----------



## Backcountry 16

HenryTinSkiff said:


> Well this is amazing.


Yes it is this place is amazing.


----------



## Guest

fishnpreacher said:


> I wish I lived closer and/or had the resources to give. I'm proud to be a part of this group, and offer my prayers for this build, as well as thanks for BC's safety.
> God Bless You All!


Hey, I’ll take prayers over money myself! I need all the help I can get gettin’ through those gates! Thanks for your support!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

This is incredible. Ya’ll are a class act!


----------



## Guest

Caleb.Esparza said:


> This is incredible. Ya’ll are a class act!


You won’t find this sorta thing happnin’ over on boatdesign.whatever or The hull-untruth that is fo-sho!


----------



## Mike Haydon

Hey Boatbrains, you know my old jeep might not make it that far so if your cool with me riding with you I can lend a hand when you go. Just let me know.


----------



## Guest

Mike Haydon said:


> Hey Boatbrains, you know my old jeep might not make it that far so if your cool with me riding with you I can lend a hand when you go. Just let me know.


Will do, bring your earplugs though we’ll be riding in the warwagon and it gets a little loud!


----------



## Mike Haydon

Dont bother me. Someone bolted a cheap nock off flowmaster to the back of the cat on my jeep. It droans me crazy. Lol


----------



## Guest

fishnpreacher said:


> I wish I lived closer and/or had the resources to give. I'm proud to be a part of this group, and offer my prayers for this build, as well as thanks for BC's safety.
> God Bless You All!


Prayers are worth more than money! God Bless you too Preach.


----------



## 17376

I am buying core out of Tampa. Can anyone leapfrog it over to the East Coast or over towards Ocalla for me to pick up? I would like to have it early to mid week as I can probably get this boat cord out during the week next week


----------



## GaG8tor

Dang you’re getting with it


----------



## Guest

GaG8tor said:


> Dang you’re getting with it


You're not kidding! I think Travis said that he should be able to complete the build in about 1 week!


----------



## 17376

Maybe a week and half


----------



## Zika

Travis Smith said:


> Maybe a week and half


Slacker.


----------



## 17376

@Marker10 thank you


----------



## Backcountry 16

Thanks to everyone on here for all that have reached out to me and checked on my health and the wonderful donations it's unreal the support on here one top notch community microskiff is and I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## 17376

@Battfisher is going over to Tampa ext week to pick up Foam core and is going to bring it to me! What an awesome guy!


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> @Battfisher is going over to Tampa ext week to pick up Foam core and is going to bring it to me! What an awesome guy!


Whoo hoo! Thanks for steppin’ up and lending a hand @Battfisher!


----------



## Battfisher

I don’t have the skill or the talent to do what you guys are doing for Jimmy, but I can drive the *#@! out of a Hyundai Elantra GT.


----------



## 17376

I just want you to post a picture of the core on top of it!


----------



## 17376

Thank you to Captain Dave Lear, Justin May and Mike Parker for your donations.


----------



## Guest

Battfisher said:


> I don’t have the skill or the talent to do what you guys are doing for Jimmy, but I can drive the *#@! out of a Hyundai Elantra GT.





Travis Smith said:


> I just want you to post a picture of the core on top of it!


That makes two of us!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Thank you everyone on here who's giving I would like to pay it forward so anyone who is donating money and or labor I will take them to the glades for a day. Im not a guide but know some area's of the glades on the Chockoloske side so I'd be happy to pole you around in either my action craft or the new Conchfish whenever it is completed. Irs the least I coyld do for all that's being done for me.


----------



## FlyBy

Contribution sent to PayPal account.


----------



## 17376

Thank you


----------



## 17376

Setting up a new shop today for Jimmys skiff!


----------



## Guest

Oh great... another back yard, shade tree, boat that will be screwed and glued by an amateur under a tarp on a dirt floor!
Surely ya’ll don’t think this skiff will be built as good as one coming out of a million $ manufacturing facility with climate control and all the bells and whistles a couple poor boys like me and Travis only dream of do ya?


Damn right you do! Travis and I along with anyone else helping with ya’lls support are gonna build a boat that makes @Chris Morejohn and @Backcountry 16 proud!

Mostly Travis though, I am 4hrs from the build site so will only be able to lend a hand a few days on it. Fairing and paint is still offered up Travis as soon as we get her built and ready!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Boatbrains said:


> Oh great... another back yard, shade tree, boat that will be screwed and glued by an amateur under a tarp on a dirt floor!
> Surely ya’ll don’t think this skiff will be built as good as one coming out of a million $ manufacturing facility with climate control and all the bells and whistles a couple poor boys like me and Travis only dream of do ya?
> 
> 
> Damn right you do! Travis and I along with anyone else helping with ya’lls support are gonna build a boat that makes @Chris Morejohn and @Backcountry 16 proud!
> 
> Mostly Travis though, I am 4hrs from the build site so will only be able to lend a hand a few days on it. Fairing and paint is still offered up Travis as soon as we get her built and ready!


It'll be built better because it's going to be built by people who care.


----------



## 17376

Yea, we definitely don’t do it for the money. It’s FUN!


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Yea, we definitely don’t do it for the money. It’s FUN!


It’s a disease! We could probably get some sort of government disability ROFLMFAO!​


----------



## HenryTinSkiff

Boatbrains said:


> Oh great... another back yard, shade tree, boat that will be screwed and glued by an amateur under a tarp on a dirt floor!
> Surely ya’ll don’t think this skiff will be built as good as one coming out of a million $ manufacturing facility with climate control and all the bells and whistles a couple poor boys like me and Travis only dream of do ya?
> 
> 
> Damn right you do! Travis and I along with anyone else helping with ya’lls support are gonna build a boat that makes @Chris Morejohn and @Backcountry 16 proud!
> 
> Mostly Travis though, I am 4hrs from the build site so will only be able to lend a hand a few days on it. Fairing and paint is still offered up Travis as soon as we get her built and ready!


Why don’t you and Travis just make it a full time job. Have two or three different boats and a website? Kinda kidding but not really.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

This is awesome guys. I have been busy as hell the last few days and just had time to catch up on this thread. I’ll pitch in what I can.


----------



## Mike Haydon

I'm gonna be helping when @Boatbrains is. Dont know what he wants to do about paint but I know if we were able to have it here it could be the baddest paint job you could have. I have seen his work in person and I have done SHOW custom paint jobs for years. Paint is all I know. Where ever it gets finished its gonna be strait.


----------



## 17376

Mike what if it was here and ready for paint and you came and sprayed it?


----------



## Mike Haydon

That might work. I know I couldn't be there to cut and buff. It would take to long for a weekend. Unless we sprayed the bottom then flipped so we could spread it out.


----------



## Chris Beutel

Travis, the frames are all loaded up. I'll drop them off tomorrow morning.


----------



## Guest

Mike Haydon said:


> That might work. I know I couldn't be there to cut and buff. It would take to long for a weekend. Unless we sprayed the bottom then flipped so we could spread it out.


These marine paints lay down real nice and don’t typically need a cut and buff. It’s a beautiful thing!


----------



## Guest

Chris Beutel said:


> Travis, the frames are all loaded up. I'll drop them off tomorrow morning.


Unbelievable how this is coming together. It's a great feeling to see you guys stepping up.


----------



## Mike Haydon

I've used marine paints. There is an awlcraft clear that can be cut and buffed and it looks like glass when you get done. It's an incredible product.


----------



## DBStoots

Wish I was retired now. I'd come up with a cooler of beer and plant my butt in a lawn chair and learn from y'all!


----------



## Guest

DBStoots said:


> Wish I was retired now. I'd come up with a cooler of beer and plant my butt in a lawn chair and learn from y'all!


Maybe you could use some vacation or "sick" time? I know what you're talking about, sometimes it's enough to cheer from a distance.


----------



## 17376

Thank @Chris Beutel for the frames being cut out for me. We were able to get all but 3 frames set up on the jig last night. 
The core and Coosa is on the way from chittum skiffs along with some glass. I just want to say thank you to all of those who have donated to help @Backcountry 16 . 

If you are looking to purchase a skiff, I wouldn’t hesitate to go to Chittum or @Skiffmizer Bryan Floyd as they don’t mind helping the little guy and donating stuff to us. Outstanding group of people here!


----------



## 02edge2wd

looking good!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Travis Smith said:


> I am buying core out of Tampa. Can anyone leapfrog it over to the East Coast or over towards Ocalla for me to pick up? I would like to have it early to mid week as I can probably get this boat cord out during the week next week


I'll be in Tampa Sunday morning and back to Ocala area that afternoon if that would help.


----------



## 994

Sent what I could to the PayPal. Great community here. 
Speaking of that, Boatbrains should be banned from posting until the X-Caliber is finished. Come on man!


----------



## Guest

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Sent what I could to the PayPal. Great community here.
> Speaking of that, Boatbrains should be banned from posting until the X-Caliber is finished. Come on man!


I can stop! That goes for all posts though including the help ones!


----------



## Guest

Boatbrains said:


> I can stop! That goes for all posts though including the help ones!


Will also include phone calls, pm’s, texts, and emails!


----------



## 17376

Thank Dallas! 

I agree about Boatbrains..

better yet I’m going to stop all progress on backcountry16 until he is finished with that one


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Thank Dallas!
> 
> I agree about Boatbrains..
> 
> better yet I’m going to stop all progress on backcountry16 until he is finished with that one


Hey bitch, don’t punish Jimmy!!! That’s just wrong! This thread isn’t about X-Caliber! Get it back on the tracks!


----------



## Mike Haydon

I have personally seen X-caliber in person. Its gonna be worth every second of the wait. It's got gorgeous lines and the step looks freaking crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Battfisher

Travis Smith said:


> Thank @Chris Beutel for the frames being cut out for me. We were able to get all but 3 frames set up on the jig last night.
> The core and Coosa is on the way from chittum skiffs along with some glass. I just want to say thank you to all of those who have donated to help @Backcountry 16 .
> 
> If you are looking to purchase a skiff, I wouldn’t hesitate to go to Chittum or @Skiffmizer Bryan Floyd as they don’t mind helping the little guy and donating stuff to us. Outstanding group of people here!
> View attachment 116154


I talked to Hal Chittum and emailed with him a couple of times to arrange access to his stockpile - my first interactions with him. Absolutely a great guy. I got to see their new plant in Stuart, and it is unlike anything I've seen - with Chittums in various stages at every work station (and a Hells Bay in for a repower). George Sawley personally helped me dig out the more usable pieces of core, and he and their shop manager Mike spent time talking with me and my fishing buddy that I brought along. Regular guys that like building boats and talking about fishing.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Mike Haydon said:


> I have personally seen X-caliber in person. Its gonna be worth every second of the wait. It's got gorgeous lines and the step looks freaking crazy!!!!!!


But does it have patented spray rails?


----------



## Mike Haydon

He it has patents on everything. It even has a magic pad that allows the step to move the boat 60 nautical miles an hour with a mud motor!


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile on @Backcountry 16’s new boat thread we got derailed yet again...
No patented spray rails, no super secret patented pad, no BS, just know what I know about my girl and ya’ll will see her soon enough!


----------



## 17376

Yea guys focus!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

What do you need next Travis?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Everyone on here is so kind it's really amazing how people I've never meet are willing to help me out I could never thank everyone enough for all the generosity


----------



## 17376

I’m going to start coring it this weekend. I hope to have it completely cored this weekend. I think @Chris Beutel might make a trip back to chittum for more core next week. Then hopefully glass next week.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Is this boat getting a poling platform? I have a new Attwood 360 degree wake tower light I can send if so. Also some other odds and ends for wiring etc. might have a white starboard console door and some other things just let me know. 
https://www.amazon.com/Attwood-5580A7-Tower-All-Round-Light/dp/B00K8DBIUK


----------



## Stevie

This is going to be a better skiff than the original one !


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Stevie said:


> This is going to be a better skiff than the original one !


Like a cake momma baked


----------



## Backcountry 16

Stevie said:


> This is going to be a better skiff than the original one !


That'll be hard as the other one was perfect in my eyes but fortunate to have such wonderful friends on here. But you're right only because of the materials used now and everyone's help will make it a special skiff for sure.


----------



## 17376

Woodworking: what I do for a full time job. Entertainment center Cover for a client to Enclose his TV.

Fedex driver and boat building is my part time jobs.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Woodworking: what I do for a full time job. Entertainment center Cover for a client to Enclose his TV.
> 
> Fedex driver and boat building is my part time jobs.
> 
> View attachment 116716


Looks great! But, does it float?


----------



## 17376

Rachel cutting the first piece of core!


----------



## GaG8tor

Now we know who really builds the boats. She’s a pro.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Travis Smith said:


> Rachel cutting the first piece of core!
> View attachment 116754


Thank you Rachel. I will forever be grateful to everyone.


----------



## HPXFLY

Cool stuff guys, Travis I just sent you a venmo


----------



## adist

Love seeing the microskiff community coming together and helping out! Sent you some $ through PayPal Travis


----------



## 17376

Thanks guys!


----------



## 17376

The plan is around the 1st week of March after I have everything glassed, it’s going over to @Boatbrains to be faired. While it’s being faired I’ll set up the deck.


----------



## jonny

Damn haven’t been on here in months. And I am shocked by all these events. I was gonna donate some coosa but it looks like you got that covered. So I just PayPal’d some cash to you Traviss. Well done by the way. The internet doesn’t show sarcasm and chain yanking very well. Apparently you aren’t the asshole I thought you were. LOL When you get close to end I got some bits laying around I might be able to help then as well.


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> Damn haven’t been on here in months. And I am shocked by all these events. I was gonna donate some coosa but it looks like you got that covered. So I just PayPal’d some cash to you Traviss. Well done by the way. The internet doesn’t show sarcasm and chain yanking very well. Apparently you aren’t the asshole I thought you were. LOL When you get close to end I got some bits laying around I might be able to help then as well.


Oh, he’s still an asshole... but he’s our asshole! Way to go Jonny, I know it is appreciated!


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> Damn haven’t been on here in months. And I am shocked by all these events. I was gonna donate some coosa but it looks like you got that covered. So I just PayPal’d some cash to you Traviss. Well done by the way. The internet doesn’t show sarcasm and chain yanking very well. Apparently you aren’t the asshole I thought you were. LOL When you get close to end I got some bits laying around I might be able to help then as well.


This thread sheds a bunch of Microskiffers under a whole new light. Great to see!


----------



## Guest

mike_parker said:


> This thread sheds a bunch of Microskiffers under a whole new light. Great to see!


We might all have different views on certain things I will not mention on this thread, but I think we’re all good people and leaving those differences out we could probably all get along just fine with one another.


----------



## 17376

jonny said:


> Damn haven’t been on here in months. And I am shocked by all these events. I was gonna donate some coosa but it looks like you got that covered. So I just PayPal’d some cash to you Traviss. Well done by the way. The internet doesn’t show sarcasm and chain yanking very well. Apparently you aren’t the asshole I thought you were. LOL When you get close to end I got some bits laying around I might be able to help then as well.


The feeling is mutual. But we will keep your feelings out of it since it’s Jimmy’s post.

that explains why it’s been so quite on here.


----------



## jonny

Travis you see a need for some interior gel coat? Also I’m pretty sure I will have some poly fairing compound as well. I should have at least a gallon if not more of each all FGCI stuff. Jimmy goes right by me on the way to Boatbrains house.


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> Travis you see a need for some interior gel coat? Also I’m pretty sure I will have some poly fairing compound as well. I should have at least a gallon if not more of each all FGCI stuff. Jimmy goes right by me on the way to Boatbrains house.


 yes, we can use the fairing compound for sure! The gelcoat can be used as a final fair before primer also! Everything helps!


----------



## Guest

Boatbrains said:


> We might all have different views on certain things I will not mention on this thread, but I think we’re all good people and leaving those differences out we could probably all get along just fine with one another.


Most certainly!


----------



## Backcountry 16

mike_parker said:


> This thread sheds a bunch of Microskiffers under a whole new light. Great to see!


Agreed. I don't do Facebook never had it never will but I'm glad to be part od this community.


----------



## jonny

I just happen to have listed a nice Tohatsu 30 tiller. That would be perfect on this new conchfish. And it’s just around the corner from you as well Jimmy.


----------



## Backcountry 16

jonny said:


> I just happen to have listed a nice Tohatsu 30 tiller. That would be perfect on this new conchfish. And it’s just around the corner from you as well Jimmy.


 Got a minty 25 Mercury 2 stroker for her with ptnt


----------



## jonny

Backcountry 16 said:


> Got a minty 25 Mercury 2 stroker for her with ptnt


Oh yeah. Hell you didn’t even get to put that motor on it yet. Where is the hull at now?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Backcountry 16 said:


> Got a minty 25 Mercury 2 stroker for her with ptnt


114 lbs of badass torque.


----------



## Backcountry 16

jonny said:


> Oh yeah. Hell you didn’t even get to put that motor on it yet. Where is the hull at now?


St Augustine in the tow yard fighting with Geico.


----------



## Tigweld

I will donate this platform, can’t deliver , I’m in mt pleasant sc


----------



## flyclimber

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 117292
> View attachment 117294
> I will donate this platform, can’t deliver , I’m in mt pleasant sc


 Qualified? Tide go out too quick?


----------



## 17376

We will take it sir! I appreciate it


----------



## LowHydrogen

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 117292
> View attachment 117294
> I will donate this platform, can’t deliver , I’m in mt pleasant sc


You been watching Larry Enticer haven't you??


----------



## 17376

How close are you to Johns Island?


----------



## Tigweld

15 miles


----------



## 17376

Would you be be able to get it @taco29403 ? I have someone picking up an engine from him on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## Tigweld

One more fish 


flyclimber said:


> Qualified? Tide go out too quick?


----------



## Guest

Tigweld said:


> View attachment 117292
> View attachment 117294
> I will donate this platform, can’t deliver , I’m in mt pleasant sc


Great donation, Tig!


----------



## Tigweld

I can, have him call me 843-478-6706


----------



## Tigweld

Platform was p/u today


----------



## Guest

Tigweld said:


> Platform was p/u today


Looks like everything is falling right into place! Why is it that some boatbuilders have waiting lists that are months long???


----------



## Tigweld

It is not easy to build a boat


----------



## Mike Haydon

I say supply and demand. If they flood the market values go down! Lol


----------



## Drifter

So I only read pages 1,2 and 11, is there a Gofundme or what?


----------



## 17376

Travis Smith said:


> PAYPAL: [email protected]
> VENMO: https://venmo.com/code?user_id=2214134678552576633
> 
> Address 0ne eight three three Burkholder circle east, Jacksonville, Fl 32216


----------



## 17376

I just received the platform and the boat engine I bought. I appreciate it guys!!


----------



## devrep

there wasn't a boat engine involved in the wreck was there?


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> there wasn't a boat engine involved in the wreck was there?


No, Travis has been shopping for one for himself for a while and found one close to where the platform came from. It just fell in place.


----------



## Backcountry 16

devrep said:


> there wasn't a boat engine involved in the wreck was there?


No thankfully my motor is still on my gladesman safe and sound. Thanks again everyone I'm very fortunate.


----------



## Tigweld

10-4


----------



## devrep

Boatbrains said:


> No, Travis has been shopping for one for himself for a while and found one close to where the platform came from. It just fell in place.





Backcountry 16 said:


> No thankfully my motor is still on my gladesman safe and sound. Thanks again everyone I'm very fortunate.


roger, thanks.


----------



## 17376

What a PITA. Rachel and I have been cutting for hours! 3” strips


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> What a PITA. Rachel and I have been cutting for hours! 3” strips
> View attachment 118134


Looks like your having the same kinda day I am!


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> What a PITA. Rachel and I have been cutting for hours! 3” strips
> View attachment 118134


Hang in there Travis and Rachel, we're all pulling for you!


----------



## flyclimber

Travis Smith said:


> What a PITA. Rachel and I have been cutting for hours! 3” strips
> View attachment 118134


Let me know when you need some help!


----------



## 17376

flyclimber said:


> Let me know when you need some help!



8 hrs ago


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> 8 hrs ago


Perfect timing, I guess?


----------



## 17376

Frankenstein skiff coming together!! 

@Backcountry 16 you best never sale this thing... pass it on for generations to come...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Travis Smith said:


> Frankenstein skiff coming together!!
> 
> @Backcountry 16 you best never sale this thing... pass it on for generations to come...
> 
> 
> View attachment 118192


Last skiff I'll ever have that's a guarantee.


----------



## 17376

The weekend of the 22nd-23rd, we will be glassing. @Chris Beutel, myself and two others would be great. About 4 hours each day or glass the outside, let it cook for about 4 hours and then flip it for the inside. Let me know if you can help out.

@Boatbrains what are your days off the first week or two of March? I’d like to schedule a day that I can bring it over to drop it off to you so you can begin the fairing. 

Or if anyone is willing to meet around Ocala to take it to him.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Frankenstein skiff coming together!!
> 
> @Backcountry 16 you best never sale this thing... pass it on for generations to come...
> 
> 
> View attachment 118192


I think Backcountry would end up with a lifetime of bad mojo if he sold the boat!!!


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> The weekend of the 22nd-23rd, we will be glassing. @Chris Beutel, myself and two others would be great. About 4 hours each day or glass the outside, let it cook for about 4 hours and then flip it for the inside. Let me know if you can help out.
> 
> @Boatbrains what are your days off the first week or two of March? I’d like to schedule a day that I can bring it over to drop it off to you so you can begin the fairing.
> 
> Or if anyone is willing to meet around Ocala to take it to him.


I am looking at the 8th.


----------



## Backcountry 16

mike_parker said:


> I think Backcountry would end up with a lifetime of bad mojo if he sold the boat!!!


I will definitely never sell the boat I've always wanted a whipray which this basically is and the way everyone has pulled together it would be disrespectful to everyone involved. I will pass this boat down to one of my kids so it can keep on catching fish whenever I'm to old.


----------



## Copahee Hound

@Travis Smith what do you still need as far as materials are concerned?

@Backcountry 16 What is Geico saying? As they are my insurer as well and I like to know how they are to work with in times of need


----------



## 17376

I could use some 1 1/2 oz CSM, 10oz cloth or 18oz woven, 6” tape, 6” peel and stick sand paper, 2 qt mix tubs


----------



## Backcountry 16

Copahee Hound said:


> @Travis Smith what do you still need as far as materials are concerned?
> 
> @Backcountry 16 What is Geico saying? As they are my insurer as well and I like to know how they are to work with in times of need


The kid that hit me had the minimum of 10k insurance so that went towards my boat minus the tow bill and storage fee which was 800 but the guy was nice enough to cut that bill in half so I sent him 400 dollars out of my bank account as to not accrue anymore fees so I will be receiving 10k for the boat no reimbursement for the trailer as the boat ate up all the money on his side of Geico. My side of Geico is giving me 7 k for my truck so a grand total of 17 k I'm fortunate to not be boat less but its a hard pill to swallow for sure as I pay them 500 dollars a month for car insurance (sophomore in college still) and I have 4 automobiles on my policy. If it wasn't for all the generosity on here I would probably lose my mind. My Father had open heart surgery 2 weeks ago and had to be put on a respirator while undergoing surgery and whenever he came out of surgery he had pump head look it up nasty stuff basic has to learn everything over again. And the icing on the cake is I'm his power of attorney over everything and was contacted by the hospital last night around 10 because he was being difficult and took a swing at a nurse so I've been her since 11 pm and didn't sleep a wink and now I'm waiting on my aunt so I can go to work it's been a trying month to say the least as I'm mentally and physically drained onward and upward is all I can do hopefully better days are ahead. I'm not happy with the insurance situation but can't blame Geico but to let people run around with 10 k coverage is ludacris gotta love Florida.


----------



## GaG8tor

Prayers for your Father. As well as you and the rest of your family.


----------



## Backcountry 16

GaG8tor said:


> Prayers for your Father. As well as you and the rest of your family.


Thank you everyone involved.


----------



## Mike Haydon

I swear I would call morgan and morgan. Let them Duke it out. You shouldn't be out shit. Your boat was brand new and couldn't have been insured yet so there has to be a loop hole or something where it should fall on your car coverage. If you both have the same insurance I would think they would want to settle rather than start paying doctor Bill's. " meaning your back is starting to hurt real bad!" I would say something and warn your next step would be legal action.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Mike Haydon said:


> I swear I would call morgan and morgan. Let them Duke it out. You shouldn't be out shit. Your boat was brand new and couldn't have been insured yet so there has to be a loop hole or something where it should fall on your car coverage. If you both have the same insurance I would think they would want to settle rather than start paying doctor Bill's. " meaning your back is starting to hurt real bad!" I would say something and warn your next step would be legal action.


My only option is to sue my insurance company as he had 10k coverage and that's sll hes on the hook for I already have a lawyer he said go ahead and sue your insurance company and try to get some new insurance whenever they drop you it'll be almost impossible no one will cover me the insurance thing is a racket that you're not gonna beat just gotta suck it up butter cup and keep plugging ahead. Morgan and Morgan won't take it not enough money and I only have minor injuries. On a side not if he'd have killed me my family could sue law enforcement as they were chasung him.


----------



## Guest

Backcountry 16 said:


> The kid that hit me had the minimum of 10k insurance so that went towards my boat minus the tow bill and storage fee which was 800 but the guy was nice enough to cut that bill in half so I sent him 400 dollars out of my bank account as to not accrue anymore fees so I will be receiving 10k for the boat no reimbursement for the trailer as the boat ate up all the money on his side of Geico. My side of Geico is giving me 7 k for my truck so a grand total of 17 k I'm fortunate to not be boat less but its a hard pill to swallow for sure as I pay them 500 dollars a month for car insurance (sophomore in college still) and I have 4 automobiles on my policy. If it wasn't for all the generosity on here I would probably lose my mind. My Father had open heart surgery 2 weeks ago and had to be put on a respirator while undergoing surgery and whenever he came out of surgery he had pump head look it up nasty stuff basic has to learn everything over again. And the icing on the cake is I'm his power of attorney over everything and was contacted by the hospital last night around 10 because he was being difficult and took a swing at a nurse so I've been her since 11 pm and didn't sleep a wink and now I'm waiting on my aunt so I can go to work it's been a trying month to say the least as I'm mentally and physically drained onward and upward is all I can do hopefully better days are ahead. I'm not happy with the insurance situation but can't blame Geico but to let people run around with 10 k coverage is ludacris gotta love Florida.


Wow, There is a saying "it's always darkest before the dawn". I think that you've had enough bad luck for a lifetime. Hang in there BC, go buy a lottery ticket, your luck has to change.


----------



## DBStoots

I think we suffer through these tough times to draw us closer to God. Hang in there! He has plans for you.


----------



## Guest

DBStoots said:


> I think we suffer through these tough times to draw us closer to God. Hang in there! He has plans for you.


AMEN brother!


----------



## Mike Haydon

I'm with the troubles bringing you closer. Also says he wont give you more than you can handle. As to what I was saying is you can find a lawyer to give you a neck brace, lol. I just meant the threat of it might get you to someone to talk to about just recouping your money. I fought with state farm years ago because they wanted to pay me what the car was worth but I couldn't buy the equivalent for that. Ended up using carmax for the bases and they paid me what carmax was asking. Worth a shot.


----------



## Mike Haydon

Also, drop geico. Call Amica for a quote. Way better price and better service. Consumer reports rates them best insurance every year.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Juat heard from my lawyer and the kuds trying to blame me for the accident in tru white trash form unfortunately the accident report states the real story.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Mike Haydon said:


> Also, drop geico. Call Amica for a quote. Way better price and better service. Consumer reports rates them best insurance every year.


I


----------



## jlindsley

Mike Haydon said:


> I swear I would call morgan and morgan. Let them Duke it out. You shouldn't be out shit. Your boat was brand new and couldn't have been insured yet so there has to be a loop hole or something where it should fall on your car coverage.


Morgan and Morgan would take a large cut (30ish%) + expenses. My guess is since the other person only carried 10K that Morgan and Morgan or a similar PI attorney would recommend you sue yourself (uninsured motorist portion of your policy) for injuries. Actually one of the reasons this line item on auto policies has gone up so much in Florida.

Yes technically the boat could have been insured. 

Florida actually only requires an SR22 (PIP) not even 10/20/10 limits.. Terrible unfortunately. Florida auto is an absolute mess.

Sorry to hear about the whole thing and I hope it all works out but I am guessing it will need to go to claims court of some nature with a reoccurring payment until made whole.


----------



## TieOneOnJax

Travis Smith said:


> The weekend of the 22nd-23rd, we will be glassing. @Chris Beutel, myself and two others would be great. About 4 hours each day or glass the outside, let it cook for about 4 hours and then flip it for the inside. Let me know if you can help out.
> 
> @Boatbrains what are your days off the first week or two of March? I’d like to schedule a day that I can bring it over to drop it off to you so you can begin the fairing.
> 
> Or if anyone is willing to meet around Ocala to take it to him.


Hey bud, you’ve got my number. Shoot me a call about helping out next weekend, I’d love to get my hands dirty and do whatever I can. Many hands = light work, etc., etc.,...


----------



## Mike Haydon

Jesus. Sorry I said anything. All I meant was suggest it to the insurance company as a means to negotiate if at all possible. I would never call morgan and morgan for anything. You would get a person strait out of law school at best but more than likely a paralegal. Lol let's get back to building the guys boat. I will be there dusty as @Boatbrains fairing when it gets to our side of town. Sorry @Backcountry 16 for the derail, did mean to say get another quote. Also since we are talking about insurance and suing I would also suggest getting your child there own policy. It may be a little more but they are not as far along in life say something bad should happen. At least you couldn't be sued for your house and paycheck. Just a thought.


----------



## Mike Haydon

@Boatbrains , I know your the one to get this thing first and I am to help. Do you know yet what @Travis Smith is building with. I know of a 3m product called slicksand we can spray for fairing if it is compatible? I have used it a ton over polyester


----------



## fishnpreacher

Praying for you (BC16) and your family....I wish I was closer to offer more support. But my God is everywhere! Blessings!


----------



## 17376

I am using polyester! Mike can you text me about that product?


----------



## Guest

Mike Haydon said:


> @Boatbrains , I know your the one to get this thing first and I am to help. Do you know yet what @Travis Smith is building with. I know of a 3m product called slicksand we can spray for fairing if it is compatible? I have used it a ton over polyester





Travis Smith said:


> I am using polyester! Mike can you text me about that product?


Slick sand is good, I think we should use the duratec though.


----------



## 17376

Does anyone have a hook up on duratec? It’s about 100 per gallon.


----------



## Mike Haydon

Prices are about the same. I can get the slick sand at a better price locally so no shipping as well. But if we are going gel coat for the finish I say use what BB is saying. If using AWL products the slick sand is amazing. Either product is sprayed on so you dont have to ice the cake so to speak. The price is worth it in time savings and materials. I have never used the duratec so cant speak to how it sands but for anyone in the middle of your projects now look at them both. The slick sand can be sanded with a 220 and 320 grit sandpaper if you get after it soon. The product gets harder over time. It also can be tinted and comes from the factory in white, buff, and gray.


----------



## DuckNut

Mike Haydon said:


> I swear I would call morgan and morgan. Let them Duke it out. You shouldn't be out shit. Your boat was brand new and couldn't have been insured yet so there has to be a loop hole or something where it should fall on your car coverage. If you both have the same insurance I would think they would want to settle rather than start paying doctor Bill's. " meaning your back is starting to hurt real bad!" I would say something and warn your next step would be legal action.


There is no loophole on a brand new boat.

You are not required to have insurance coverage. It is considered his property and he suffered a loss and is entitled to full recovery.

If this were mine I would have an attorney file the papers tomorrow morning.

The insurance companies play this game and hope you don't sue. As soon as they receive the papers the matter will be settled because the bill will keep climbing by the day.


----------



## Mike Haydon

@DuckNut thank you for that reply. All I was getting at is I would do something. I was meaning just the threat may get them talking. I just know I wouldn't roll over and take it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m headed outside to grab that anchor light while I’m thinking about it. Hope your back is feeling better buddy.


----------



## Backcountry 16

DuckNut said:


> There is no loophole on a brand new boat.
> 
> You are not required to have insurance coverage. It is considered his property and he suffered a loss and is entitled to full recovery.
> 
> If this were mine I would have an attorney file the papers tomorrow morning.
> 
> The insurance companies play this game and hope you don't sue. As soon as they receive the papers the matter will be settled because the bill will keep climbing by the day.


He's retrained an attorney and is suing my insurance company and me as he has had a brain injury. I think it's called culpable negligence can't make this shit up. He has to prove I'm at least 1 percent at fault he could win a judgment against me.


----------



## Guest

Backcountry 16 said:


> He's retrained an attorney and is suing my insurance company and me as he has had a brain injury. I think it's called culpable negligence can't make this shit up. He has to prove I'm at least 1 percent at fault he could win a judgment against me.


Jimmy, now is the time where you counter sue. Go ahead and file suit against the pd or Hwy patrol for the high speed pursuit too. Take what is yours my friend. Don’t take it on the chin! Tell your lawyer to figure it out or you’ll find a new lawyer, there are loopholes in the system it just takes a good lawyer to find them. Unfortunately, they don’t want to work for it either! They just want the easy stuff their paralegals can handle! Not all are like that, but many I have dealt with are.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Backcountry 16 said:


> He's retrained an attorney and is suing my insurance company and me as he has had a brain injury. I think it's called culpable negligence can't make this shit up. He has to prove I'm at least 1 percent at fault he could win a judgment against me.


So this piece of shit was driving about a hundred miles an hour running from cops and runs over your boat and truck and is suing you? I’d hire someone to pull the plug on his ass in ICU. True story


----------



## Backcountry 16

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So this piece of shit was driving about a hundred miles an hour running from cops and runs over your boat and truck and is suing you? I’d hire someone to pull the plug on his ass in ICU. True story


Yeap working on getting the dispatchers calls between fhp and the dispatchers worst month of my life between this and my dads open heart surgery and coming out if his surgery with pump head.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Boatbrains said:


> Jimmy, now is the time where you counter sue. Go ahead and file suit against the pd or Hwy patrol for the high speed pursuit too. Take what is yours my friend. Don’t take it on the chin! Tell your lawyer to figure it out or you’ll find a new lawyer, there are loopholes in the system it just takes a good lawyer to find them. Unfortunately, they don’t want to work for it either! They just want the easy stuff their paralegals can handle! Not all are like that, but many I have dealt with are.


I'm alresdy contemplating a counter suit just not sure which way to go as I'm pretty sure he's white trash without anything.


----------



## GaG8tor

Unbelievable. So sorry all this is happening to you


----------



## GaG8tor

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So this piece of shit was driving about a hundred miles an hour running from cops and runs over your boat and truck and is suing you? I’d hire someone to pull the plug on his ass in ICU. True story


Is he still in the hospital? I’m not too far away


----------



## Backcountry 16

GaG8tor said:


> Is he still in the hospital? I’m not too far away


Not really sure to be honest


----------



## commtrd

Wow hard to even believe reading this stuff. BC16 w/no fault in this ordeal and the scumbag sues you. Wow.


----------



## Fishshoot

Backcountry 16 said:


> Juat heard from my lawyer and the kuds trying to blame me for the accident in tru white trash form unfortunately the accident report states the real story.


Doesn’t surprise me at all! Over 30 yrs ago I was driving south on 1792 turning east onto 434 I was in turn lane. The traffic in straight lanes was stopped at red light but my turn lane was green so I was moving. A couple girls 12-14 yrs old ran out from in front of large truck into my lane, I swerved quickly enough to miss one and the other hit front quarter panel and rolled up onto hood of car. The cop handed her a ticket in the ambulance(she wasn’t seriously injured, just precautionary). I asked him why he said “her parents will sue even though it is her fault, I just want to make sure you don’t get in trouble”. Sure enough her family sued, I don’t know the outcome, it was handled by insurance.


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Jimmy, now is the time where you counter sue. Go ahead and file suit against the pd or Hwy patrol for the high speed pursuit too. Take what is yours my friend. Don’t take it on the chin! Tell your lawyer to figure it out or you’ll find a new lawyer, there are loopholes in the system it just takes a good lawyer to find them. Unfortunately, they don’t want to work for it either! They just want the easy stuff their paralegals can handle! Not all are like that, but many I have dealt with are.


No Jimmy, don't tell your lawyer to sue. FIND one that has done it in the past. This is no time for practice.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> No Jimmy, don't tell your lawyer to sue. FIND one that has done it in the past. This is no time for practice.


Yes, thanks for the correction!!!


----------



## Godzuki86

Travis, will this have a built in gas tank or a removeable one? I have a new water separator base and bulb I can send up. I need to look through my parts bin for anything else that I bought and didn’t use that might come in handy


----------



## Backcountry 16

DuckNut said:


> No Jimmy, don't tell your lawyer to sue. FIND one that has done it in the past. This is no time for practice.


He's a well established lawyer in Ft Myers here my only lawsuit would be with Geico and I'm ready to just get this behind me and move on. He will be representing me with a counter suit if the kid decides to sue me personally.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Godzuki86 said:


> Travis, will this have a built in gas tank or a removeable one? I have a new water separator base and bulb I can send up. I need to look through my parts bin for anything else that I bought and didn’t use that might come in handy


I was just going to use a portable tank just like the last skiff that was wrecked. I appreciate the generosity for sure from everyone involved and I'd like to invite you @Godzuki86 to a day on the gladesman whenever you'd like or the future Conchfish as well as anyone close to Swfl or anyone passing thru. I will forever be indebted to everyone who's helped.


----------



## Godzuki86

Backcountry 16 said:


> I was just going to use a portable tank just like the last skiff that was wrecked. I appreciate the generosity for sure from everyone involved and I'd like to invite you @Godzuki86 to a day on the gladesman whenever you'd like or the future Conchfish as well as anyone close to Swfl or anyone passing thru. I will forever be indebted to everyone who's helped.


I might take you up on a ride in the conch fish when it’s done  

I will get ahold of Travis and see what type of stuff I can help with. I know there will be a lot of things to come up that are needed and not thought of. 

-Andy


----------



## Backcountry 16

Godzuki86 said:


> I might take you up on a ride in the conch fish when it’s done
> 
> I will get ahold of Travis and see what type of stuff I can help with. I know there will be a lot of things to come up that are needed and not thought of.
> 
> -Andy


10 4 sounds good to me.


----------



## SomaliPirate

If courts and lawyers are getting involved, I would suggest no more discussion of the facts of the case on a public forum such as this one.


----------



## Zika

SomaliPirate said:


> If courts and lawyers are getting involved, I would suggest no more discussion of the facts of the case on a public forum such as this one.


Great advice here.


----------



## Mike Haydon

I am so sorry to hear that this is happening to you. I know you are ready to get this behind you and would definitely take @SomaliPirate advice. But man please dont roll over. In all honesty I would have a suite against the sherrifs office. It would be interesting to know what rate of speed they were chasing him at and ultimately caused the crash by not stopping the pursuit. No matter what the guy had done the public's safety is and should be their number one priority. I hope you feel better and hope your dad gets better. My grandpa just had hospice step in. This is the last time I will say anything. I will do all I can to help finish your boat when it gets to my side of town so you can start to put a few pieces back together bud. God bless, 
Michael 
(727)637-1241


----------



## devrep

suing law enforcement for doing their job seems pretty shitty. supposing they had called off the chase and he pulled off and grabbed a hostage or shot someone? should they sue law enforcement for calling off the chase that might have stopped him?


----------



## redsonfly

Truly incredible outpouring of help and funds for this job.
Travis has to be the most upstanding guy around besides his obvious talent.
I doubt there is a commercial company who would step up like this in this horrible situation.
Bravo


----------



## Mike Haydon

What would be shitty if someone had lost there life from the crash! If they would have stopped and just put a helicopter on him he would have had no reason to run that fast or take a hostage or shoot. They have to take everyone's safety into consideration. They had his tag and you CANT outrun Motorola. Once they reach certain speeds it is the law for the police to stop chase because of public safety. Accidents happen but they are trained to access the situation individually. That's the job they signed up for. 
But let's say he did what you said it would have been his fault alone. Can you truly say he had the accident because of the chase or not? No. But you can definitely say he was going faster because they were pursuing him. That's just a fact.


----------



## Godzuki86

Mike Haydon said:


> What would be shitty if someone had lost there life from the crash! If they would have stopped and just put a helicopter on him he would have had no reason to run that fast or take a hostage or shoot. They have to take everyone's safety into consideration. They had his tag and you CANT outrun Motorola. Once they reach certain speeds it is the law for the police to stop chase because of public safety. Accidents happen but they are trained to access the situation individually. That's the job they signed up for.
> But let's say he did what you said it would have been his fault alone. Can you truly say he had the accident because of the chase or not? No. But you can definitely say he was going faster because they were pursuing him. That's just a fact.


Sounds like you have it all figured out. You Should apply for Sheriff. I’m sure you’ve seen a lot of LivePD. 

Every county has different pursuit policies.
Things that determine how a pursuit is handled has to do with more than just speed. Time of day, area, traffic and that’s not even getting into determining why the subject is being chased. Just because you have a license plate number doesn’t mean anything. 

Must be real easy to Monday morning QB the incident from your keyboard when you don’t have all the information.


----------



## Godzuki86

Hopefully this doesn’t derail the thread, and BC I don’t want that to seem like I’m downplaying the scenario you were in. It’s terrible. Myself and others are all glad you are ok.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Godzuki86 said:


> Hopefully this doesn’t derail the thread, and BC I don’t want that to seem like I’m downplaying the scenario you were in. It’s terrible. Myself and others are all glad you are ok.


No you're fine just ready to move forward and be grateful for all that I have.


----------



## Godzuki86

Another boat can be built, only one you!


----------



## Mike Haydon

@Godzuki86 I'm not stating that I know everything. Neither do you, nor do you know if I am in law enforcement. I said I wonder what the footage would show about how fast the guy was going. And every law enforcement agency has a certain speed that they are suppose to stop after. I'm speaking from first hand knowledge from losing someone in this exact manner so it hits hard. Sorry. So dont be a jerk when you dont know all of the facts either. I was just saying dont roll over and take it if the kid is suing.


----------



## Jred

If a tiller extension is needed shoot me a message


----------



## Backcountry 16

Jred said:


> If a tiller extension is needed shoot me a message


Very kind @Jred I already have an extension but I really appreciate your offer though everyone is so kind.


----------



## Guest

Mike Haydon said:


> @Godzuki86 I'm not stating that I know everything. Neither do you, nor do you know if I am in law enforcement. I said I wonder what the footage would show about how fast the guy was going. And every law enforcement agency has a certain speed that they are suppose to stop after. I'm speaking from first hand knowledge from losing someone in this exact manner so it hits hard. Sorry. So dont be a jerk when you dont know all of the facts either. I was just saying dont roll over and take it if the kid is suing.





Godzuki86 said:


> Sounds like you have it all figured out. You Should apply for Sheriff. I’m sure you’ve seen a lot of LivePD.
> 
> Every county has different pursuit policies.
> Things that determine how a pursuit is handled has to do with more than just speed. Time of day, area, traffic and that’s not even getting into determining why the subject is being chased. Just because you have a license plate number doesn’t mean anything.
> 
> Must be real easy to Monday morning QB the incident from your keyboard when you don’t have all the information.


Hey God, enough with the hostility! This thread is steeped in unity! If you want hostile, I suggest you go elsewhere. Have a good day, sir!


----------



## SomaliPirate

I was a cop and I'm pretty familiar with pursuit policy, but we should probably drop the subject since litigation might get involved. If you're into hostility, I'd suggest the Go Mr. President thread or a good tunnel hull thread.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> I was a cop and I'm pretty familiar with pursuit policy, but we should probably drop the subject since litigation might get involved. If you're into hostility, I'd suggest the Go Mr. President thread or a good tunnel hull thread.


Or the fly tying thread. Or the 10wt thread. Or the... ahh never mind.


----------



## Godzuki86

mike_parker said:


> Hey God, enough with the hostility! This thread is steeped in unity! If you want hostile, I suggest you go elsewhere. Have a good day, sir!


@mike_parker I appreciate the compliment, but please don’t call me God. That’s a lot of pressure. I’d much rather stick to letting people down. Thanks!


----------



## Mike Haydon

@SomaliPirate thanks for your service sir.
@Travis Smith any updates? We have had crappy weather for the past couple days on this side if the world.


----------



## Guest

Godzuki86 said:


> @mike_parker I appreciate the compliment, but please don’t call me God. That’s a lot of pressure. I’d much rather stick to letting people down. Thanks!


Sorry, just abbreviating your handle "Godzuki86".


----------



## Drifter

Backcountry 16 said:


> My only option is to sue my insurance company as he had 10k coverage and that's sll hes on the hook for I already have a lawyer he said go ahead and sue your insurance company and try to get some new insurance whenever they drop you it'll be almost impossible no one will cover me the insurance thing is a racket that you're not gonna beat just gotta suck it up butter cup and keep plugging ahead. Morgan and Morgan won't take it not enough money and I only have minor injuries. On a side not if he'd have killed me my family could sue law enforcement as they were chasung him.



Man sometimes life is just BS. If it makes you feel better I had a really hard time about 6 years ago, and during that time I also got sued by a reckless driver that drove through my construction site into a hole. But there was alot of other stuff going on and I was so worried I was going to be screwed and my insurance company went to court and settled with the person and I never did anything. Never had an adverse effect from the lawsuit, but now it seems like that was forever ago. The people that I lost from that time I won't ever see again but it almost seems like it was a different life anymore. The bad stuff fades, just focus on the good and make a plan for the future and go that a way.


----------



## Hunter Shepard

New here. Sorry about all that has happened. I am not an attorney, but I do know a little bit about insurance and accidents.

In short, you are only going to have one opportunity to try and make yourself whole after the accident. Once a certain amount of time has passed, the insurance company and everyone involved will have moved on and you're going to be on your own.

First thing's first- Go after her insurance company, then go after your insurance company. If you have non-insured or under-insured motorist coverage, you have the right to go after it. Make sure your attorney has a good valuations expert to put a good number on your truck, boat, and trailer. Max out the other driver's coverage, then go after your own. 

Next, if the police department is responsible for this in any way, go after them next. You are not suing individual officers. You really aren't even suing the police department. If anything, you are suing their insurance company because they have coverage for this kind of stuff. I can guarantee to you that if you smashed into their boat, they'd sic their insurance company on your insurance company and you personally. It's a two-way street.

Attorneys- Don't hire the first attorney you meet and don't just go with the one that your brother in law suggested. Interview attorneys. Take advantage of their free consultation to go over all of the facts and give the attorney the ability to make an informed decision. One question that you will want to ask the lawyer is how many cases they have taken to trial. How many insurance companies have they sued and how many cases do they settle. If you find a 30/70 person, go with them. This man will be known by the insurance companies to be a pain in the butt and expensive to them. That is who you want. You do not want the attorney who gets a handful of pennies thrown at him to go away.

It sounds slimy to go after cops and you own insurer, but you're not trying to claim millions in personal injury or pain and suffering. You are simply attempting to make yourself whole or at least get as close to whole as you can. Again, still, it sounds like every other party in this deal would sue you in a heartbeat if they needed to do so to replace their stuff. You have that right as well.


----------



## kamakuras

Don't go dark on us again Travis. Whats the latest? I saw core getting cut a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 17376

Lol same! Between weather and working 7 days a week. It’s moving slowly


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> Lol same! Between weather and working 7 days a week. It’s moving slowly


Travis, Keep it goig! You have a lot of people pullin for ya! "Microskiff Man of the Year"!


----------



## Guest

mike_parker said:


> Travis, Keep it goig! You have a lot of people pullin for ya! "Microskiff Man of the Year"!


Sorry, keep it going! (spellcheck after the fact!)


----------



## Drifter

Progress report?


----------



## 17376

I have most of coring done. It’s going to be a slow process. I work two jobs and three if you count the bee apiary.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Travis Smith said:


> I have most of coring done. It’s going to be a slow process. I work two jobs and three if you count the bee apiary.


Yeap and Travis told me upfront it could take up to a year to build which is okay with me and he's doing this in his free time which is fine with me as I feel lucky to even have another skiff built for free.


----------



## DBStoots

And, if anybody needs some honey, Travis has some great stuff! Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest

DBStoots said:


> And, if anybody needs some honey, Travis has some great stuff! Highly recommended.


Oh, no doubt about that!!!


----------



## Mike Haydon

I wondered what he ment when he said something about bees


----------



## anytide

Good honey great service


----------



## 17376

Thank you!


----------



## Mike Haydon

@Travis Smith are you still in touch with James (boatbrains)? I live over by him and will gladly help you out if you could get it to me? I should have a hitch and ride that would tow it that far soon as well. I was gonna help him out but can do anything you need me to.


----------



## 17376

I am glassing some this weekend between rain. I have one job next week so I hopefully can get some stuff done.


----------



## 17376

But yes, I do talk to him everyday.


----------



## Mike Haydon

Ok cool. I spoke with him the other day so I guess I will just help fair and paint with him. If there is anything I might can help with prior please dont hesitate to ask. Stay safe, Michael


----------



## Skiffmizer

I have the bow hatch and gutter completed. Hope the new reject is going well.


----------



## 17376

@Skiffmizer thank you sir I will be in touch! It’s going slowly!


----------



## EdK13

Hows it 
going?


----------



## 17376

The outside is glassed. I have a day off this week so I hoping to get the inside glassed. Then I con get it over to James.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Yeah😁😁😁


----------



## Mike Haydon

EdK13 said:


> Hows it
> going?


I talked to Travis on the 12th of this month and he said the outside was all glassed.


----------



## EdK13

Mike Haydon said:


> I talked to Travis on the 12th of this month and he said the outside was all glassed.


Well, fn good for you big guy! Thanks. Hadn't been following along. How you been?


----------



## LowHydrogen




----------



## DuckNut

This is a great thread and shows why we are all on here.

Great job boy on the tag team about to happen.


----------



## JC Designs

Looks like this one got dropped from the sticky. Travis and I have been in communication the whole time and while progress is slow, it is moving along. We’ll update soon, James


----------



## Backcountry 16

Just to let everyone know I spoke to Travis last week and the skiffs is still on going. He sold his boat at Consignment boat sales in Jacksonville and was speaking to the owner of the business his name is Guy about what happened to me and the owner donated 500 dollars to the build without ever meeting me so I am on hete to thank him and tell anyone looking to sell their boat in that area to give him a shot. If he was generous enough to donate money to me then I have no doubt your boat would be in great hands.


----------



## JC Designs

Backcountry 16 said:


> Just to let everyone know I spoke to Travis last week and the skiffs is still on going. He sold his boat at Consignment boat sales in Jacksonville and was speaking to the owner of the business his name is Guy about what happened to me and the owner donated 500 dollars to the build without ever meeting me so I am on hete to thank him and tell anyone looking to sell their boat in that area to give him a shot. If he was generous enough to donate money to me then I have no doubt your boat would be in great hands.


Yes, the build is most definitely going to continue! We won’t let it fall to the wayside and be forgotten. I too have been in contact with Travis weekly actually and she will be just as sweet or sweeter than the first, this I guarantee!


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> Great news! It is nice to know that are still a lot of really good people out there!


Even if we are Assholes sometimes?🤪


----------



## DBStoots

I've been wondering how this was progressing! Glad to see the project continuing.


----------



## Backcountry 16

DBStoots said:


> I've been wondering how this was progressing! Glad to see the project continuing.


I asked Travis not to send me any pics of the build as I would like to be surprised so that's the reason for no pics of the build he also told me from the beginning that it would possibly take up to a year as he was building when he had time and material. I am fortunate not be boatless so it is not a big deal and I feel fortunate to just be able to have another one built and only because of this community. I will always be grateful and pass it forward.


----------



## devrep

wow hard to believe 7 months have gone by.


----------



## JC Designs

devrep said:


> wow hard to believe 7 months have gone by.


Time flies brother! Jimmy, may take a little over a year buddy... sorry! We’ll get’er done though, and this one will survive a crash!😎


----------



## Backcountry 16

JC Designs said:


> Time flies brother! Jimmy, may take a little over a year buddy... sorry! We’ll get’er done though, and this one will survive a crash!😎


Yes it will I am taking every backroad from your house to mine.


----------



## JC Designs

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes it will I am taking every backroad from your house to mine.


Take an Uber and we’ll drive her home brother! Nothin’ like a 150 mile open water run to test out a new skiff “except maybe a 100mph rear ending”😂
Sorry, that was just wrong!


----------



## JC Designs

She arrived at my laboratory yesterday! Travis brought me quite a bit of resin and a roll of cloth. I will need more to complete this girl but not right away. Anyone else willing to donate time, $, or materials/ hardware please let me know. Good things are going to come from this skiff project for all! Lot’s of 
exciting news but you are gonna have to wait like everything else I do lol! Going to try to do a weekly update and answer any questions as well. This is a major undertaking and it will be absolutely straight, true, and beautiful when complete. I have some local help that have volunteered to get her back in shape. Maybe not by Christmas, but definitely by Fathers day! 

Also, Kudos to Travis for getting it this far!!! Now she’s in my hands for the finally! 🤙🏻


----------



## JC Designs

Thanks for the replies and pm’s guys. I’m not ready to accept any $ donations as of yet. Travis brought me some material, I have some on hand myself, and would like to put a cost analysis for completion together before proceeding with any further donations. I know many have already helped a lot and it is appreciated! I’ll update next week sometime with plans going forward.


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> Just let us know!


Will do, you know I believe in full transparency though. Thank you!


----------



## JC Designs

It snowed in W. Central Fl today!😉
Here is the latest on this build...
We didn’t receive enough $ for a complete rebuild. Travis tried to puzzle piece the small scrap pieces of core but was unsuccessful. He and I talked a couple times and decided to inspect and rebuild the original if it was sound. It was structurally sound and after grinding down for inspection, Travis laid down a couple more layers of glass to be sure.
Well, with the extra glass she ended up a bit heavy so I started at it once again with the grinder to see where I could shave some weight and decided the best way to do this would be take her back as far as possible while making the running surface absolute true and flat then re glass once again. I want to say, I have not seen a single stress fracture and I have taken this thing down to foam in spots, the original laminate was solid! Travis, you did a great job on the lay up buddy!👊🏻


----------



## JC Designs

I had some cool plans for this project but my intentions were misinterpreted as malicious and potentially making me look like a thief. Therefore, any further materials needed for this project... I will purchase out of pocket! With the materials Travis brought me “roll of glass, fairing compound, and about 20gallons resin along with the cash donations already received”, I/we should have enough to mostly complete the project. Again, anything more is on JCD!!! I want to thank anyone who donated cash, materials, or labor on this project! You are all top notch in my book. I will be moving forward fast with the X-Caliber mold “new name to be determined” and will be getting with Travis for your names/contact info. You have earned yourselves a big discount on a new skiff should you ever want one! Travis and I talked and I am going to send him some patterns so he can get started on the new cap, praying to wrap this one up fast! Take care, God bless!🙏🏻🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## Tigweld

Do you have a poling platform?


----------



## JC Designs

Tigweld said:


> Do you have a poling platform?


No sir!


----------



## Tigweld

I sent one to Travis


----------



## JC Designs

Tigweld said:


> I sent one to Travis


I’m sure he has it, he just brought me the skiff for now. I was going to fair then he and I complete together. You are awesome!


----------



## JC Designs

jackson man said:


> I can’t for the life of me imagine that anyone would ever view you as a thief. Nobody offers all that you’ve offered to this project with I’ll intentions. Chin up!


Not really a thief, just malicious intentions. No biggie at all. Moving on and absolutely no hard feelings! I get it completely. Once a person has been burned a few times it it difficult to trust anyone! I put my faith in the Lord and let him guide me though, he hasn’t let me down since!


----------



## el9surf

Just saw this thread, not sure how I missed it. There's a bunch of great folks here!


----------



## Backcountry 16

el9surf said:


> Just saw this thread, not sure how I missed it. There's a bunch of great folks here!


Yes there is I am lucky to have such great people looking out for me. Biggest shout out to Travis and James they are truly genuine people and I am blessed beyond belief.


----------



## JC Designs

Before we are all done with her, this skiff will be EPIC!🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥 

Ya’ll can count on that!


----------



## Skiffmizer

I have the bow hatch and gutter at my shop that I offered up earlier in this post.


----------



## JC Designs

Skiffmizer said:


> I have the bow hatch and gutter at my shop that I offered up earlier in this post.


Awesome! Gives me another excuse to come down to that side of the peninsula!!! Thank you Brian!!🔥🔥🔥👊🏻


----------



## JC Designs

Big shout out to Boat Builder Central They stepped up and helped out again! Guys, I hope I live up to all your expectations on this build! Between Travis, myself, and all that have pitched in... a whole lotta love in her! I just wanted to say God bless ya’ll 🙏🏻🇺🇸


----------



## permitchaser

We need pictures, please


----------



## JC Designs

permitchaser said:


> We need pictures, please


Pics next weekend, I promise! 🤙🏻


----------

